# Painting Vinyl Windows



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

I know, I advise against doing so too......

However, I have a client that wants their brown vinyl windows painted white. They are adamant on doing this and if I refuse, they'll find someone who will. So, if you were to paint vinyl windows, what would you guys recommend for priming them? What would you suggest for a topcoat? Your input is appreciated.....

Thanks.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Check out XIM plastic vinyl primer. That is what I have used when I painted interior ones and once on a set of exterior windows.

For the exterior ones, they are right on Lake Michigan, facing the lake (west facing on the sandy beach, so no protection at all). Right below the windows was a flat portion of roof (about 12" down or less). So, you know that the snow piled up on the windows. I checked the windows out last year and they were starting to peel on the bottom edge where moisture could sit and where they were probably covered with snow for a while (they were painted 2-3 years before that).

For what it is worth, I would tell them you do not recommend it and put it in writing, explain the risks, then offer your best solution if it is a customer that will provide additional work. If it is a one time shot, then it depends if you need the job or not.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Will you be spraying or brushing ....I would think spaying would be easier.

I have sprayed pre finished vinyl with SW DTM Bonding Primer (yes DTM but bullit proof) and two top coats of SW Bond Plex WB Acrylic. Tsp wash first.

Are there any touching moving parts?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

XIM or Gripper primer. Gripper I would personally use because I have always used it on vinyl, here on this board people say that XIM is good. Either one will do you fine, or what NEPS has said. 

Good luck!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

With the XIM, it drys pretty fast. I painted the lake MI ones on a windy, spring day and the paint skinned over in the pot between dips of the brush while painting the windows.

I sanded windows first before priming, but I am not sure sanding really made much of a difference in the bond with this product. Try to find a sample piece to test the bond on first.

I have thinned it a little and sprayed it HVLP before, and that worked well. Not sure I would want to put it through an airless (not mineral spirits or water clean up).


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Check out XIM plastic vinyl primer. That is what I have used when I painted interior ones and once on a set of exterior windows.
> 
> For the exterior ones, they are right on Lake Michigan, facing the lake (west facing on the sandy beach, so no protection at all). Right below the windows was a flat portion of roof (about 12" down or less). So, you know that the snow piled up on the windows. I checked the windows out last year and they were starting to peel on the bottom edge where moisture could sit and where they were probably covered with snow for a while (they were painted 2-3 years before that).
> 
> For what it is worth, I would tell them you do not recommend it and put it in writing, explain the risks, then offer your best solution if it is a customer that will provide additional work. If it is a one time shot, then it depends if you need the job or not.


I agree with Dean's plan, especially the latter part about getting it in writing before proceeding.

BTW Pinn who's bid got you the job on the sealed bid you ran?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

You know you would think that they would take paint pretty good, I know when I have painted over out door plastic utility boxes they tend to hole paint pretty good.I would also think that if the plastic has a little oxidation on it that would hold even better.


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

That sealed bid got two responses. One was for $6000, one for $12000. To be totally honest, I never had time to bid it myself but at first glance I was thinking somewhere between $8500 and $9500. I don't know if it would be proper to name a winner based on two totally opposite bids and a quick glance that I took.


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

That was a house plan I found on coolhouseplans.com. Wasn't a job.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PinnacleResidential said:


> That sealed bid got two responses. One was for $6000, one for $12000. To be totally honest, I never had time to bid it myself but at first glance I was thinking somewhere between $8500 and $9500. I don't know if it would be proper to name a winner based on two totally opposite bids and a quick glance that I took.


That is a pretty piss poor turnout. I blame you for bad marketing. :whistling2:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree with Johnpaint also. I am less worried about painting vinyl when it has weathered a bit, but then NEPS TSP solution would probably open up the vinyl a bit and give the primer something to bite to.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> That is a pretty piss poor turnout. I blame you for bad marketing. :whistling2:


:laughing:
I am looking at a set of plans for a Jack in the Box if you guys are ready for a commercial one!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> :laughing:
> I am looking at a set of plans for a Jack in the Box if you guys are ready for a commercial one!


I don't get into much commercial these days but I say write it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

I blame myself too.


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

DeanV is spot on! XIM Plastic & Vinyl primer is absolutely the way to go. Clean it 1st for sure, but I would use P & V and then topcoat w/ your favorite top quality trim paint. I would also suggest that the finish coat be somewhat flexible, instead of a brittle finish. XIM's product is the way to go for adhesion. I would try and brush it though, it's a bit sticky.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> I am looking at a set of plans for a Jack in the Box if you guys are ready for a commercial one!


Take your final number, and cut it in half. Then you might win


Hey Sean, I might know who handed in the $6000 bid:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> Hey Sean, I might know who handed in the $6000 bid:whistling2:


Was it you? I went back through and looked at what I bid because I was not the 12,000. or the 6,000. So my bid got trashed lol. 
I actually came in less than 6 grand because there was hardly any trim. Plus I exluded the faux and other area that I specified I would sub out.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

All I did was copy and paste my bid from your thread:drink:
I figured "Heck, If those numbers won me a gold star then I will use them for all my bids":thumbup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

BTW I was up in your neck of the woods (Moscow) this weekend.
I made it over to Juliaetta and then dropped down near Lewiston trying to catch one of them damn steelheads

Beautiful country.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> All I did was copy and paste my bid from your thread:drink:
> I figured "Heck, If those numbers won me a gold star then I will use them for all my bids":thumbup:


LMAO you kill me. Are you incorporating this into real life. :laughing:


Bender said:


> BTW I was up in your neck of the woods (Moscow) this weekend.
> I made it over to Juliaetta and then dropped down near Lewiston trying to catch one of them damn steelheads
> 
> Beautiful country.


Yes it is. I remeber when mom used to drive us to the big city of Lewiston when we were kids. I was actually born across the bridge in Clarkston.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL Yeah "Big or small, One bid fits all" :jester:
At least thats how I want my Craigslist ad to read...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am sure it will work good for you.:thumbup:
I think i will use it as a signature for a few.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I agree with Johnpaint also. I am less worried about painting vinyl when it has weathered a bit, but then NEPS TSP solution would probably open up the vinyl a bit and give the primer something to bite to.



I would hope if someone is painting vinyl that it has weathered some?:yes:


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

My first concern would be moving parts or the track. One thing for sure is you would not want to go from light color vinyl to dark.I do believe as someone else had said that a flexible paint would be best. If I did get the job I would give them a fake name and tell'em cash only. I would eat dog food out of a can before I bid this one though.


----------



## abegaskins (Oct 14, 2011)

*Painted Vinyl Windows and Doors*

At our company we paint PVC everyday. We have learned that it is about surface preparation (lightly scuff with green Scotchbright), the paint and the vinyl itself. We can control the ingredients that go into the PVC. If the vinyl is glossy,it has a heat stabilizer that will make the PVC more difficult to paint. I would lightly sand and then use a good primer. 

One very very important thing to consider is to make sure you use reflective pigments. Your local paint store will probably not know anything about this and it is extremely important. PVC in window and doors has a distortion temperature of 140F. You can not paint a dark color without having reflective pigments in the paint. We use paint with this technology. With this technology you can paint PVC black and have a lower heat gain than the base white window. I suspect that this comment will get challenged, but it is an absolute fact that you need to use reflective pigments in dark colors.

We have tried everything to use to prep the vinyl and I have talked to many Chemical Engineers in the business. We boiled it down to using Acetone. Acetone attacks the PVC and breaks down the molecular chain. It opens the pores, if you will, and makes the paint adhere better. 

Good PVC paint will fade less than the PVC itself.

For more information you might look at our blog on the subject.


----------



## TJ Landry (Aug 3, 2010)

This can actually be a growth sideline for painters. In my experience many vinyl window installers use cheap sealant/caulk which attracts dirt like a magnet. It doesn't come off easily. Painting the outer perimeter/frame can make a huge difference in the look of the final job. While there are specialty paints for vinyl, I've found a good scuffing followed by a quality exterior latex holds up well.


----------



## kevinross (May 15, 2013)

*Vinyl windows designs*

I don't think vinyl windows require any painting to look good and just need to be dusted only to give a newly shiner look to them. There are many such colors and designs in vinyl windows that might be best suited for any type of window.
Toronto Windows and Doors​


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Clean with TSP, xim and two coats of SW Resilince.


----------

